# Democracy alternatives



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

2030

People are fed up with 'our democracy' and are done with 'healing the world'.

All eyes are on you. *What system do you propose?*


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 20, 2022)

My new Empire. We trade in ice cream and must wear party hats 24/7. 

This is the way.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 20, 2022)

Peasants' Republic of Dithmarschen


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Republic of Dithmarschen


'The *Peasants' Republic of Dithmarschen* was a de facto Peasants' Republic in the northern German region of Schleswig-Holstein. It was formally part of the Prince-Archbishopric of Bremen, although the Prince-Bishopric never actually controlled the territory.

The Peasants' Republic is still active as a district _(German: Kreis)_ in the modern-day federal state of Schleswig-Holstein under the name *Dithmarschen*.

Politics​Dithmarschen was a de facto Peasants' Republic under Oligarchical rule.                             
The old "Kirchspiele" (Church districts) in Dithmarschen.   (Today's borders and coastline in black)

Subdivisions​Dithmarschen was subdivided into multiple _Kirchenspiele_ which can be translated as Church districts. _Kirchenspiele_ are comparable to modern-day municipalities.

Achtundvierziger​The Achtundvierziger _(Litteraly translates to Forty-eighth)_ was the governmental organ of *Dithmarschen*, which was established on the 13. February 1447. It existed to unite the individual subdivisions, so as to not have them being largely independent, like before.

It was first established to just act as a court but it slowly transformed into being the governing body of the Peasants' Republic.

It worked under a oligarchical system, in which, 48 lifetime judges would be appointed by the individual subdivisions.'

https://holy-roman.fandom.com/wiki/Peasants'_Republic_of_Dithmarschen


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> 'The *Peasants' Republic of Dithmarschen* was a de facto Peasants' Republic in the northern German region of Schleswig-Holstein. It was formally part of the Prince-Archbishopric of Bremen, although the Prince-Bishopric never actually controlled the territory.
> 
> The Peasants' Republic is still active as a district _(German: Kreis)_ in the modern-day federal state of Schleswig-Holstein under the name *Dithmarschen*.
> 
> ...


So I convinced you then?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> So I convinced you then?


So far it is the best proposal. : D


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> 2030


That f'ing year.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 20, 2022)

Social darwinism.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Social darwinism.


Okay, let's do it!


----------



## flo (Jun 21, 2022)

You should try this and see how good of a ruler would you be 
I'm also looking for other simulators like drug lord , etc )


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Social darwinism.


I want to challenge this notion of social darwinism. The idea that any system can turn of evolution is ludicrous. The only think any system does is changing the evolutionary pressure and therefore they are all a form of social darwinism. The term does describe a bias more than anything real. Please share your thoughts.


----------

